# Emersed works - maight help someone



## schruz (22 Apr 2012)

I'm building many emersed projects next to my aquariums Including Wabi Kusas and terrariums with aquatic plants. I've seen many questions posted under this thread that might find answers in my journal. I'm not trying to show off or anything, but I think I have some experience with emersed growing and I don't have time to monitor and answer questions in this thread. Hope it helps, if you have questions not covered in the journal feel free to post it there too, I'll try to answer.

For instance some of you might find it interesting that most aquatic plants will only need humid conditions emersed during the period after planting. After that, you can have an open tank if you choose so. The acclimation process is discribed in my journal.

My journal: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=18138 (otherwise in my sig).


----------

